# Бодибилдинг после грыжи позвоночника



## Gineaser (14 Дек 2012)

Здравствуйте. Уже пол года как сделал операцию, писал уже здесь в поисках совета стоит ли ее делать. Вот что написано в выписке:

```
частичная гемиламинэктомия L5 справа с удалением грыжи L5/S1 диска.
```
диагноз https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/8675/

Итак прошло пол года с операции, боли полностью ушли месяца 2 назад, стал более - менее сгибаться, уже в ноге, стал бегать, иногда нога побаливает после бега, икра, но я думаю это уже из-за того что столь долгое время толком нагой не мог работать.

Хочу пойти в спортзал, походил по врачам и понял что никто из них не сталкивался с какими то методиками или правилами поведения в зале. Как это правильно, биомеханика, что мне делать можно, какие нагрузки давать можно, какие нельзя что бы не было рецидива.  

Поэтому хочу задать вопрос Вам. 
Хочу раскачать плечи, но вертикальные нагрузки делать нелья? Как быть, с грудью понятно - можно делать лежа, разводки, штанга, ноги тоже понятно, спину аккуратно на тяге блока с маленькими весами потихоньку разработаю.
А как с прессом быть? Можно ли сгибаться?
Честно сказать без зала чувствую себя очень ущербно. Боюсь всего, начинается какая то мизерная боль из-за того что ногой ударился - боишься, а не из-за грыжи ли это снова.

Вообщем посоветуйте как быть. Специализированных центров и врачей нету у нас в регионе.


----------



## floyd (3 Янв 2014)

По-моему, тебе нужно сходить на ЛФК, чтобы там доктора-спортсмены объяснили что можно, что нет. И почему. Нет смысла самому размышлять - можно ошибиться и получить травму. Ты такой не один. 

Жим лежа и бег - не такие уж безопасные, как тебе могут показаться. У меня случайно обнаружили грыжу 5мм в грудном отделе. Боль под лопаткой я начал чувствовать, когда как раз жим лежа начал делать чуть больше своего веса. Это распространенная травма после этого упражнения - межреберное ущемление. Теперь (временно) не делаю вообще ничего. Хотя ничего не тревожит, кроме психологического страха. 

Бег тоже нежелателен - постоянные стуки для суставов и твоей травмы. Если у тебя был раньше такой большой вес, ты должен об этом знать. Лучше на эллипсе ограничиться первые полгода в зале. Тем более, зачем сразу бегать, если ноги не работали из-за длительного лечения? Короче надо постепенно внедряться в спорт, очень аккуратно и теперь без рекордов.

Думаю, надо начать с простых прогулок. Постепенно добавить зарядку. Потом плавание. Эллипс. Велосипед.
Впринципе, этого достаточно, для активного образа жизни. Становая, приседы со штангой и проч. - не нужно это все. 

В спорте главное регулярность (эффективно) и умеренность нагрузок (безопасность). Будь здоров!


----------



## Сергей .. (5 Янв 2014)

Полностью согласен с предыдущим комментом, Вам пока рано. Начните с малого


----------



## L5-S1_7mm (6 Янв 2014)

Gineaser написал(а):


> А как с прессом быть? Можно ли сгибаться?


Лежа на спине качать. 
Ходить много для улучшения кровообращения (и следить за осанкой при этом). 


> побаливает после бега икра


Сила по икрам и на пятки-носки подняться одинаковая по ногам?
Мышечное тестирование бы сделать (только специалистов — днём с огнём не сыщещь)…


----------

